# Nerite eggs all over the place



## Elxiia (24 Nov 2020)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any small fish or inverts that eat Nerite eggs. I have a female going nuts in my tank now and I have a little moral termoil of removing them, wondering if I could feed a fish while ‘removing’ them.


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (24 Nov 2020)

I would love to know the answer to this as one of my tanks is covered in Nerite eggs.

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf6 (24 Nov 2020)

As far as I know there are none, except maybe puffers, but those aren't suitable for most tanks. Its the reason I don't have neuritis scraping them off with the tip of an old butterknife is how I did it.


----------



## Wookii (25 Nov 2020)

Which species of Nerite do you have? I have Horned Zebra Nerites (Clithon Corona) in both my tanks, and don't get any eggs at all. When I've read about egg laying issues in the past, it always seems to be the larger species.


----------



## Sarpijk (25 Nov 2020)

Unfortunately the only option is to rehome the snail. The longer it stays in the tank the more eggs you'll get. Try to remove them as soon as they are laid because if left untouched they harden up and are proper calcium deposits difficult to remove especially from places like the silicon bead between the glass.

An yes horned zebra nerites haven't laid for me as well.


----------



## MirandaB (25 Nov 2020)

I have Clithon corona and I can assure you they lay eggs in abundance


----------



## Wookii (25 Nov 2020)

MirandaB said:


> I have Clithon corona and I can assure you they lay eggs in abundance



It's a case of YMMV then I guess - I have about 15 of them across one low tech and one high tech tank, and only had one row of about 5 eggs about 6 months ago, and that's been it.


----------



## Elxiia (25 Nov 2020)

I have 3 zebra and 1 onion snail definitely one lady in there haha. Darn looks like I’ll have to scrape them out 🥺


----------



## Majsa (25 Nov 2020)

MirandaB said:


> I have Clithon corona and I can assure you they lay eggs in abundance


Same here, this seems to be their favourite pastime activity 




But I don't mind the eggs really.


----------



## Wolf6 (25 Nov 2020)

I posted it in another thread already, but I feel its appropriate again.


----------



## Sarpijk (25 Nov 2020)

I have had this guy for more than two years and never seen any eggs. I had two of them but lost the second when I moved houses last year. At some point I got an olive horned nerite which started laying almost immediately and sold it to a guy who didn't mind the eggs.


----------



## MirandaB (25 Nov 2020)

Quite possibly it's a male


----------



## Deano3 (12 Dec 2020)

I just got 5 red racers hopeing i dont see eggs on the glass  

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (12 Dec 2020)

Deano3 said:


> I just got 5 red racers hopeing i dont see eggs on the glass
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Will be keen to hear your experiences Dean, I’ve always fancied some red racers!


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Dec 2020)

Deano3 said:


> I just got 5 red racers hopeing i dont see eggs on the glass //emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji53.png


I've had red racing snails for about 2 years from sweet knowles aquatics and never seen a single egg so hope your as lucky @Deano3


----------



## Radiant (12 Dec 2020)

I have 5 nerites and one of them keeps laying all over the place. I gave up on scraping them off just too many. I’m not overly fond of the eggs so want to catch the culprit before they move to the new tank and put her in with the betta. I think it’s one of the reds.


----------



## EA James (12 Dec 2020)

I have around 8 horned nerites in my tank, i bought these on a few recommendations from people who said they had them and they didn't lay eggs. They lied!!
Unlike the standard nerites i had in my old scape that pretty much completely covered a big old chunk of BW these horned ones seem to leave the wood alone but lay eggs on my black lava rock which is very annoying  
I think the only way to remove them is by hand with a pick of some kind unfortunately


----------

